# Remote Dimming



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Any recomendations on being able to dim a couple of circuits remotely? This application is for a night club, owner says he cant see the area hes trying to dim. I personally have never seen nor installed such devices but do know they exist , just would like to hear from someone who has good related experience.


 
Lutron Maestro if it's not too far or around corners. If it's in another room. you need RF


----------

